

How Mitt Romney made his fortune - pbiggar
http://www.alternet.org/election-2012/matt-taibbi-reveals-how-romney-made-his-fortune-it-aint-pretty-and-he-shouldnt-be?paging=off

======
jf271
An interesting post on a board the almost solely exists to help people find
private equity investments.

Leveraged buyouts <> private equity. It is just one form of it. Sometimes the
money is borrowed from investors who expect a return on their money. Listen to
the horror stories here about diluted shares on a buy out. Whoever lends the
money has the leverage.

------
pbiggar
I posted this because I'm interested in HN's opinion of private equity - the
article takes a very negative view on it (and Romney himself), but there's
always a 2nd point of view.

